# Pidge addicted to porn!!



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok well maybe not, but she's constantly acting like she is!! (Photo was photoshopped as a funny joke for my friends, hopefully everyone has a sense of humor!  )

But seriously folks... it was cute the first few times my pidge laid an egg, but now it has become a constant cycle. She lays only one egg, sits on it for a few weeks (I usually replace with a dummy egg) and then loses interest, goes back to normal for a few days then goes straight back into mating mode and within a week or so she's back on the nest. 
I'm tired of her just sitting there for weeks and then only seeing her act like a 'true' pigeon for a couple of days before she gets back into mommy mode.

She has no 'toys', no mate, and I took away her nest. *I remember reading a while back something you can feed birds to help them get less excitable? *What was it? I can't find the post. Please help! Thank you


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Barley is often used. I found this link, but you can type in "barley" in the search section at the top and pull up a lot of info.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15593


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Ummm, time for you to put some parental filters on that laptop   .

Wish I could offer advice - maybe keep her in a more darkened situation more hours of the day (lightwise, not education  ) so she thinks it's winterish and not time to lay. Most animals sync their breeding cycles to light and dark so the babies come out at the optimal time for survival. 
Good luck -- "hie she to the Nunnery"  to badly paraphrase Shakespeare.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

That is so funny! She should exchange e-mail addresses with my Mr.Hooter. He "works on" his toy, his fellow male "in the house pal", his wife "fanny" who lives out side and STILL has the energy to chase me all over the house trying to catch a lose hand or foot! Then there is always therapy.....


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Do you stroke her back or hold your hand over her back? That can stimulate her into producing eggs.

Alternatively you could take your turn at egg sitting while she has a wander around and a bath. All you have to do is stand (or sit) with your hand covering the eggs twice a day until she comes to relieve you.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Scratch her only around the neck and see if the egg production goes down, it worked with my hen.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol...


I thought it was supposed to be 'addicted to Corn' and there was a typo...


That was funny...


Watch out though if she does a wet poop on that keyboard!!!!


It will really make your day...


Oye!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I thought your post was hysterical, Tsaurus! Then again, we Scorpios are "supposed" to have this - ah - "reputation"...totally unfounded, of course! (probably why I NEVER thought of "Corn" like Phil!)    

Mmmm, light...maybe THAT'S why Squeaks is in daddy mode so much! One thing we have here is SUN and LIGHT...'course, IF I put him in the dark closet, I would NEVER hear the end of it!

I, too, have heard that patting/petting on the back is a stimulent. I do my best to watch that....but.... 

Shi
still laughing hysterically!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Good lord!

You're a bad BAD BAAADDDD Parent / Mate.


No Cookie.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Well my vet told me when Pesto continued laying constantly that she could give her a hormone shot but that she may gain weight. I decided not to and took her favorite love blankey out of her cage when she was younger and that stopped her laying eggs for a while. I also took her away from the window where she was getting alot of light and still to this day she gets uncovered in the morning at 7:00am and covers back up at 3:30 pm. She hasn't laid an egg in over 8 years. I must have done something right huh? 
Good Luck hope things get better. 

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Shi,
I am also a Scorpio but I would definately be unplugging the computer, the phone and the tv if my pijes were home watching pigeon porn. I think the radio is safe but not sure about sattelite radio. 

I would definately give your pij some barley and lots of it. and let her know everything she sees on the Internet, is not always true.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

tsaurus,
Your picture is an absolute hoot!!  




Trees Gray said:


> *Scratch her only around the neck* and see if the egg production goes down, it worked with my hen.


Treesa,
I think you need to have a talk with Rae Charles.  
She loves to nuzzle her beak in my hand & then I will scratch her '*ONLY*' around the neck. A few days later she's stumbling over an egg.  

I do replace them with artificial eggs, but since she's blind she can't see where they are to sit on them.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Uh, Alvin, you WERE referring to Tsaurus, RIGHT???

Squeaks sure doesn't NEED any computer OR TV porn...since he's a SCORPIO PIJ, welll...

Oh oh, ONE of those birds on that TV sure looks familiar! Mmmm, wonder if Squeaks is sneaking off behind my back through a seed hole?? I THOUGHT he was looking awfully "innocent" recently! YIKES...I could have a porn star pij?????  

Even if I take away his basket with egg, he will STILL sit under his home...pretending...*SIGH*

BARLEY, I MUST remember to buy BARLEY!!  

Shi


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> BARLEY, I MUST remember to buy BARLEY!!
> 
> Shi


 Or I can barely remember to buy barley   

Boy, I'd better buy barley for the backyard birds, 'cause I have a bumper bunch of babies. My phone line is sinking from all those little birdies sitting up there and their folks are in the yard doing the hotsies *Again* -- *with enthusiasm *


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



Boy, I'd better buy barley for the backyard birds

Click to expand...

*Great idea, my neighbors would love it....


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> Great idea, *my neighbors would love it*....


Your neighbors love Barley too?    
(*Just couldn't resist, Kim*)  

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Cindy,

My one neighbor is not too crazy about the pigeons, the less pigeons the better.

On the other hand I would love it if the Barley method worked for my neighbors on the other side of the canal the less kids the better.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> Do you stroke her back or hold your hand over her back? That can stimulate her into producing eggs.
> 
> Alternatively you could take your turn at egg sitting while she has a wander around and a bath. All you have to do is stand (or sit) with your hand covering the eggs twice a day until she comes to relieve you.
> 
> Cynthia


Agreed, Cynthia, the least we can offer a site bonded hen, a hand or presence w/the eggs so they can feel comfortable leaving their eggs.....the shots are a great "ace up the sleeve" when we need it for the hens, but a little human kindness can also go a long ways, as the shots are ultimately carcinogenic while also relieving of the "egglaying burden"....

fp


he


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Or I can barely remember to buy barley
> 
> Boy, I'd better buy barley for the backyard birds, 'cause I have a bumper bunch of babies. My phone line is sinking from all those little birdies sitting up there and their folks are in the yard doing the hotsies *Again* -- *with enthusiasm *



Gee, Flits...and I thought I HAD a problem with Squeaks! Good grief...you have a whole FLOCK of - uh - "those" pijies! 

AND, being directly ON those telephone wires...well, I HAVE heard about "phone *sex*!"

You need BARLEY even MORE than I DO!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is almost as much fun as the poop thread.


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

*Oops!*

I don't know what happened to my reply post that I wrote last night! I could've sworn I posted it... 
ANyway, THANK YOU for your help and I'm glad you enjoyed the 'porn'  I will definately try find some barley for my Pidge who is currently attempting to get friendly with a toilet paper roll! I've been trying to not pet her back but she still has been laying, and I did not know about the affects of lighting, but our apt. is pretty dim and cozy most the time so it should be ok... 

And *Mr Squeaks*, i TOO am suspicious about my Pidge's online behavior since I've been getting mysterious pop-up ads for featherdating.com and henfriends.com on my laptop. Perhaps Squeaks and Pidge are having a lurrid online affair???


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I don't know what happened to my reply post that I wrote last night! I could've sworn I posted it...


Censorship? JK LOL!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

tsaurus said:


> *I don't know what happened to my reply post that I wrote last night! I could've sworn I posted it*...


Just a thought! I've experienced this more than I would like to admit.  
I think what happens (in my case) is that I preview what I have written & then *forget* to submit it.  

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I just stopped at the store on my way home and I could not find any Barley.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> I just stopped at the store on my way home and I could not find any Barley.


Did you go to Wal-Mart?

At the new one at Baseline & Country Club the barley is on the top shelf where the split peas & lentils are located. It's in a box not a bag like the peas & lentils.

Cindy


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I can get barley at Wild Oats -- oh, dear


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> *Did you go to Wal-Mart?*


Not for Barley, I will check and thanks for the shelf location and box. I really have no idea what I'm looking for.

P.S.
Can you believe another Walmart? I drove by it but havn't figured out how to get into the parking lot yet. LOL! Odd location.
I was driving North direction.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

rofl... =D funnyyyy... 

p.s. Great looking bird there! what kind is it?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

tsaurus said:


> I don't know what happened to my reply post that I wrote last night! I could've sworn I posted it...
> ANyway, THANK YOU for your help and I'm glad you enjoyed the 'porn'  I will definately try find some barley for my Pidge who is currently attempting to get friendly with a toilet paper roll! I've been trying to not pet her back but she still has been laying, and I did not know about the affects of lighting, but our apt. is pretty dim and cozy most the time so it should be ok...
> 
> And *Mr Squeaks*, i TOO am suspicious about my Pidge's online behavior since I've been getting mysterious pop-up ads for featherdating.com and henfriends.com on my laptop. Perhaps Squeaks and Pidge are having a lurrid online affair???



A Toilet Paper roll??? That is TOO funny! I'm STILL laughing!!

Wouldn't surprise me AT ALL, Tsaurus, about Pidge and Squeaks! WAIT! Pidge IS FEMALE for sure, right?? Squeaks IS his "own bird!"  Since he doesn't have a feathered mate, welllll...

Also, some time ago, he thought Garye was QUITE the feathered fatale! Nothing happened because Garye had a mate and Squeaks has strict morals about a "spoken for" hen! He admired from a distance. Of course, Garye, at the time, was quite taken with Squeaks in his role as The SPP Caped One! He was getting quite a reputation with his handsome profile!

I guess we will just have to watch... I DID notice that when he saw your TV pic, his Cere turned a bright red! I KNEW he was hiding something!  AND, I thought it odd at the time that he REALLY seemed to STARE at PIDGE!

Shi
Owner of a Pij with a "hidden" life


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> rofl... =D funnyyyy...
> 
> p.s. Great looking bird there! what kind is it?



Thanks! She's just an oriental frill (satinette?) 




mr squeaks said:


> A Toilet Paper roll??? That is TOO funny! I'm STILL laughing!!
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me AT ALL, Tsaurus, about Pidge and Squeaks! WAIT! Pidge IS FEMALE for sure, right?? Squeaks IS his "own bird!"  Since he doesn't have a feathered mate, welllll...
> 
> ...


How ironic that Squeaks demonstrated such "strict morals" for Garye, yet was so unabashed at TOTALLY checking Pidge out! Pfft...men.  Oh yeah, Pidge gave 'birth' to the toilet paper roll's love child today.  Barley barley barley barley barley!!!


----------



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Shi
> Owner of a Pij with a "hidden" life


See what happens when you forget to put him back in his cage when you go to the casino???!! He's got a 'vice' of his own!! (I knew there was something wrong with that bird!) 




...And here I thought sitting in his nest all day long was ALL that he did nowadays! I don't think I've seen that bird walk since the beginning of the year! Now I know why...fatigue!!) 

B.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

tsaurus said:


> Thanks! She's just an oriental frill (satinette?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see that Pidge is quite desparate...but, we will keep hopeful. Am I correct in saying that Pidge does NOT have a mate? THAT is why Squeaks was checking her out. After all, he IS all MALE and if a hen is SINGLE...AND a beauty like Pidge, welll, of course Squeaks will be quite interested. He would never make a "move" on a hen with a mate.

I think my daughter (B.Somm), may have a point, Squeaks may very well be "messin'" around when I'm gone!


I HAVE noticed that even though he is in his basket for hours, the minute I put him home, he wants OUT and just carries on! Yet, when I take him out and put his basket under his home, he goes right in to SIT! Now, WHY he wants to sit OUT rather than IN, is a good question! *SIGH* Of course he DOES have access to my computer when he's out!

Maybe for now, you could glue feathers to that toilet paper roll?  

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

Barley, why hasn't someone mentioned it before. I'm off to buy barley....ERRRRR, Where do you buy barley and in what form ? Thanks, Marie


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, if you have snooty pigeons, make sure it comes w/a goumet label  

I'll get mine at Wild Oats (which reminds me . . . . ) I can get organic barley seeds there. I'm sure a regular supermarket would have it, you'd just have to look closely. Probably sold in the rice and soup aisles or maybe the cereal aisle.


----------

